# Can I have more advice please



## 20680 (Apr 8, 2006)

I keep thinking I should persevere with citalopram. I know I just started on them and was going to stop, but perhaps I should keep going.For 2 days out of the 5 I was on them I felt good and relaxed, with no ibs symptoms.However the last dose made me severely agitated and anxious to the point where I could not function properly.My dose is only 10m, should I keep going, half the tablet or stop taking it?Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Have you asked the doctor about this?I wouldn't mess with dosing until you talk to them about it.Sometimes you have to been on certain one's for awhile to see the benefits. I know some can take up to a month. Not sure about that one though.


----------



## 20680 (Apr 8, 2006)

I know nobody can advise on dosing, I should have asked in a different way.Will I be giving up too soon? Has anyone else came through the same symptoms and kept taking them?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

You should probably ask your doctor about that also, but you might also want to call the pharmacy.This is some info though"Do not stop taking without first talking to your doctor. It may take several weeks for you to start feeling better."You might also want to read thishttp://health.yahoo.com/drug/d04332a1


----------



## 18255 (Mar 28, 2005)

When I first started taking Citalopram (approx 5 weeks ago) I felt awful as well for the first 10 days or so. I'm now on 20 mg a day and I'm sure they are helping the anxiety now.Persevere, I'm sure your GP has asked you to return to find out how the initial prescription is affecting you.Good luck


----------



## 20680 (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the advice, I have taken half the dose tonight so I will see how I get on tomorrow.I have an appointment tomorrow with a gastroenterologist. Luckily I have medical insurance, so I have been seen really quickly and its in a nice private hospital. He may suggest different meds.However, I am sure the worry about my physical symptoms is causing more anxiety.I will let you know how I get on.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

Well done you Hampshire and yes, thank god for private in times is criscis (though the dear old Natty Hell was brilliant to me when I was admitted to a psychiatric unit earlier this year). All anti-D's are serious, heavy duty drugs and you need PROPER MEDICAL SUPERVISION when altering the doses (sorry, not trying to be patronising at all, just been there, got the t-shirt - so I sympathise/empathise 100%). Citralopram can make you increasingly agitated and panicky (it didn't suit me) but it is always worth consulting the docs on this. My anti-D took 6-8 weeks to start working properly (although many do much better much quicker), it does seem so ideosyncratic its nothing like taking, say, antibiotics (oh, how I wish it was!!!).Good luck and stay in touch.Sue xxxx


----------



## 20680 (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks again everyone. I went to see a consultant gastroenterologist today, and after listening to everything and doing a thorough physical examination, he said he was convinced that it was IBS.Just to put my mind at rest he wants me to go back for a CT scan in 2 weeks time but he doesnt think I need a colonoscopy. Its all a bit of a relief as I thought it could be something more serious. I have already had blood tests and an ultrasound and these were clear.So his recommendation was to continue with the antidepressants and diazepam when necessary (I was prescribed them today)Really its a case of much more severe anxiety and depression (grief) since my wife died in January, causing worse IBS symptoms.


----------



## 18275 (Jun 1, 2006)

Hampshirebear,Hang in there, the docs will find what works and what doesn't. I've tried so many medications I can't even remember their names now. Eventually, you'll find a "miracle drug" that fits into your perfect puzzle. If you need a friend, just email me! Remember, we are people dealing with the same daily lifestyle, and only a person with IBS and a loss of a loved one can relate! That's what this place is for!Take careXOXOGina


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

Wise words Gina - well said. Yes, I'm sure loads of this is ongoing grief which is natural and normal but glad things are looking up on the medical side for you Hampshire.Sue


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Hampshirebear,I know this is not the same but my mom died in Nov. Two days after Thanksgiving. Since then I have fallen apart. I for this past week in fact keep waking up anxious and its ruining my whole day. I think I may have made the mistake to quit my antidepressant because I couldn't tolerate the side effects. Now I am wondering if I should return to them. My point is if they help ease the grief then I would keep going to see. This grief stuff is very difficult and I never realized how it can change ones life. Do you go to any kind of support group for the grieving? I do through our Hospice. It helps me when I go to know I am not alone. I am also an only child so to me I feel so alone. Don't get along with dad . Please take care. Good luck and I am thinking of you.Vamplady


----------



## 20680 (Apr 8, 2006)

VampladyThank you. I know the grieving is effecting me badly, I have an appointment with a bereavement councilor on Monday, so that may help.Just like you, my 2 daughters and my son have also been badly affected by the death of thier mum.I am going to stick with the antidepressants. After nearly 2 weeks they have done nothing apart from causing side effects, but this is supposed to be normal.


----------



## 15341 (Jul 5, 2006)

My EX (thank goodness) Wife was on the same medication for depression and they caused her terrible moods, she would go a few days OK and then would come the two or three days where i would literally be walking on egg shells, had to be VERY careful what I said or did, I don't know of anyone else who has been or is on these meds and have never taken them myself, also EX's depression was not coupled with any IBS or gastro problems.Just to add, you mention the worry about your physical symptoms make your anxiety worse, I have to say I know exactly where you are coming from there!! it's damned horrible isn't it


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2006)

I think its really important to stress that anti-depressants are very, very ideosyncratic. I was put on prozac (which made me lose huge amounts of weight, sweat profusely, be very dizzy and agitated), then citralopram (which made me hideously agitated and panicky) and then mitrazapene which I'm on now. They have made me gain some weight (och well, can't have everything) but do basically suit me. It took about 6 weeks for the positive effects to kick in but thats about normal.I think you've been on the citral for more than that now Hampshire????? I'd say, if you are not reaping any positive effects by now, it might, unfortunately, be time to consider something else, if you are suffering from depression and not just grieving (which would be entirely normal).Good luck and stay in touch.Sue


----------

